# Sacramento 30% fare reduction one day notice!Ouch



## Yougottabekiddingme! (Sep 7, 2014)

am very disappointed to hear this. 
All the Riders I talk too ask why you are dropping the fare so low. They were very happy at current rate. They commented that the the quality of the Drivers and overall 
Experience has gone down and fear your original intention to maintain a quality experience is suffering and becoming 
A low wage third world experience. 

It seems as though your business model is changing and no longer allows you to attract 
Quality drivers to maintain the Uber Image
And service. If you just listen to the people
And your drivers you will find long term profitability and happy drivers and riders 
All go together. I have driven professionally in Hawaii and gave great rider experience.
Otherwise your goingto end up with all the
Ex Taxi drivers and the same old horrible experience. 

I hope UBER and its marketing team re assess their direction because the current PR on the street appears to be sliding downward. I enjoy driving for Uber but you 
Obviously prefer someone that will work for 
So little. 
Good Luck with the Low wage low service 
Route and hope it becomes the kind of company you can all be proud of. 

Aloha


----------



## Yougottabekiddingme! (Sep 7, 2014)

No offense to any and all hard working drivers. 
Trying to make the Point they're goingto get
What they pay for.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

I was surprised they gave us one day notice. Some places only get a few hours, if that.


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

It's great being a 'partner' isn't it ?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Yet another example of Uber's callous disregard for its "partners".

p.s. I don't know if the passenger app has the new rates posted yet, but the Sacramento rates still seem pretty high, so I would expect more rate cuts.

$2 base / $0.20/min. / $2/mile
The base and mileage rate look ripe for more cutting.


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out Sacramento and why I'm getting too many of the $5.50-$7. fares. I've been trying many different areas for the $16. on up fares, but these small ones are a pain, especially in traffic. Surge? Lol..right.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Yet another example of Uber's callous disregard for its "partners".
> 
> p.s. I don't know if the passenger app has the new rates posted yet, but the Sacramento rates still seem pretty high, so I would expect more rate cuts.
> 
> ...


That's the old rate; new rate is $1.70 base, $1.30 per mile, 20¢ per minute.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I guess I checked the passenger app a little too early.

Unfortunately for Sacramento drivers, the rates are still above the mature market average.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Yet another example of Uber's callous disregard for its "partners".
> 
> p.s. I don't know if the passenger app has the new rates posted yet, but the Sacramento rates still seem pretty high, so I would expect more rate cuts.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, you'd good for a 50% cut across the board. GO UBER!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

jimx200 said:


> I'm trying to figure out Sacramento and why I'm getting too many of the $5.50-$7. fares. I've been trying many different areas for the $16. on up fares, but these small ones are a pain, especially in traffic. Surge? Lol..right.


Wow! You're getting $7 trips? I miss those days.


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Wow! You're getting $7 trips? I miss those days.


LOL...problem is (ok, not a problem) I've had some of those juicy $22-$38. fares where I get on the freeway and go without bad traffic. My worst was $5.38..and the guy left my car smelling like garlic as he was carrying 3 orders of garlic frys for a game and must have dropped one..it was bad until I discovered it.


----------



## DavisUberX (Sep 13, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I guess I checked the passenger app a little too early.
> 
> Unfortunately for Sacramento drivers, the rates are still above the mature market average.


Fares were already a good deal lower than a cab, now they're even more so:


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

Those nerds in San Francisco, clearly can't continue to hide behind the software. They need someone that can logical connect with its driver also. We are people and not just software.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank goodness that gas has come down and possibly will go down some more. I am not dependent on driving full time and now will drive more local to keep my expenses in check. I have been able to get airport rides (especially since I have the proper permit) both back and and return, so will take advantage of these also. My basic expectations for weekly income is only about $350. Will probably get more locals based on that rate and my outgo will be minimal. Don't plan on doing this forever.....


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

jimx200 said:


> I'm trying to figure out Sacramento and why I'm getting too many of the $5.50-$7. fares. I've been trying many different areas for the $16. on up fares, but these small ones are a pain, especially in traffic. Surge? Lol..right.


 I leave Downtown Sac to others, which is fine with me. Evening traffic is the pits and parking to accommodate paxs is crazy. I will take pings if I have been down there for another fare. Many of the Midtown people are hopping from place to place and I really don't feel like dealing with the short hops. I have been fortunate enough to get longer trips. I will survive. If I can< i have the option to go away.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2014)

Yougottabekiddingme! said:


> am very disappointed to hear this.
> All the Riders I talk too ask why you are dropping the fare so low. They were very happy at current rate. They commented that the the quality of the Drivers and overall
> Experience has gone down and fear your original intention to maintain a quality experience is suffering and becoming
> A low wage third world experience.
> ...


Uber has a vision for making transportation "as efficient and affordable as running water" as stated in an interview with Ubers CEO. The goal is to have people using Uber and not need a personal car. Also the vision is to make Uber so cheap that companies choose to deliver packages by Uber. If people want food or something brought to them..Uber it. I don't know how this will unfold but there is a big opportunity for Uber to just become a one stop button push for lazy people who can ship or have things brought to them for cheap and get around for very little. Having cheap prices allows this. I do not condone the cheap prices but you can see how people could really start using Uber for much more then just moving themselves around


----------



## dasistfantastische (Nov 7, 2014)

Top it all of by driving UberBlack Benz for 1.30 a mile. Way to go Travi boy. Oh, where's that increase in demand...those extra 30-50% pings? I guess they just didn't happen did they, jah?

To my fellow riders, If you're getting "transporter" experience, UberBLK car for those lovely UberX prices and give less than 5star rating, all I can say is "have nice day"


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

PT Go said:


> I leave Downtown Sac to others, which is fine with me. Evening traffic is the pits and parking to accommodate paxs is crazy. I will take pings if I have been down there for another fare. Many of the Midtown people are hopping from place to place and I really don't feel like dealing with the short hops. I have been fortunate enough to get longer trips. I will survive. If I can< i have the option to go away.


I hear you..that downtown bar crowd going from one bar to the other for a freaking $5.-$6 fare sucks. No more. I'll head home and call it a day. Got a parking ticket a few weeks ago downtown while I ran in for coffee/muffin. Put in .50 cents and overran the time by 6 minutes..effing $62.50 fine. Greedy Sacramento.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Salthedriver said:


> It's great being a 'partner' isn't it ?


Yes but I want to pitch now!!!


----------

